# Grain/cereal free kibble for ferrets



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know of a make/brand of grain/cereal free ferret kibble.
These little creatures should be eating raw meat and not kibble that is full of grain 52 weeks of the year.
I hate to see my daughter feed her ferrets kibble but if this is convenient for her then this is what she must do.
Is there an actual grain free product on the market that she could buy?


----------



## Leo-PetsPantry (Jan 16, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't know of any, both the James Welbeloved & Supreme Ferret food that we sell have grains in. 

We have had some customers purchase Natural Instinct raw food, and add a grain free cat food like Simpsons.

I've just spoken to one of team who has Ferrets and she isn't aware of anything, but she's going to double check with our suppliers


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
There are loads of raw options including road kill. But for convenience it would be interesting to find out if there were any grain/cereal free products for ferrets. (it is now available for dogs and cats so why not ferrets)
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Leo-PetsPantry (Jan 16, 2016)

No problem. I agree, we do loads of cat stuff, we just don't have anything specifically for Ferrets at the moment. No one's come back with a grain free food that specifically geared to Ferrets yet


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

There currently isn't a grain free ferret food however there's a grain free kibble for cats that ferrets can have called Canagan.
https://www.canagan.co.uk


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok thank you, I will look into that suggestion.


----------

